# Updated Pirate Cannon 2016



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, so some of you have seen the "new" cannon from last year. Click Me!

I had all sorts of issues with getting the mechanics/electronics worked out. I am happy to say, after way too many months ... it's working.

Here she is in all her glory!






Finally, one prop completed!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cannon envy!! So cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job, Dave! Glad this one finally complied with your wishes and behaved itself


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Hairazor & Roxy ... glad I stuck with it.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That is badA$$, no two ways about it!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Bob ... one of my finer props.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

This turned out great! The only thing I'd add, if I could, would be a matching, jerking motion when the cannon is "Fired". That would sell the recoil from the "Blast"


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks fontgeek. I thought about that as well but couldn't come up with a decent option. I still might at a later date.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

How much does the prop weigh? Maybe one of those car lock actuators could shove it ?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe a small piston that just pops the front end of the carriage up to give the illusion of recoil? It doesn't have to be a whole lot to sell the illusion.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. For now, I'll leave it be. There is always next year.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

That is fantastic. I love the smoke and lights. What did you use for smoke?
I worked with water mist emitters at one time with variable results. Mine used a ring of red LED's and a mist emitter in the center of a "test cap" for 4" PVC at the muzzle. I could not get it bright enough to be seen in the day. I finally gave up on it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Aquayne said:


> That is fantastic. I love the smoke and lights. What did you use for smoke?
> I worked with water mist emitters at one time with variable results. Mine used a ring of red LED's and a mist emitter in the center of a "test cap" for 4" PVC at the muzzle. I could not get it bright enough to be seen in the day. I finally gave up on it.


Thanks Aquayne. It's a small 400w fog machine. The LEDs are those strip lights that are sticky and can be mounted on vehicles or motorcycles ... weatherproof.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Brilliant!
Just Brilliant.


----------

